# Intel Pro wireless in 8.0



## N4is3N (Dec 12, 2009)

whether freebsd 8.0 already support intel pro wireless for wifi ? (default) 

thx before...


----------



## mk (Dec 12, 2009)

come again?


----------



## N4is3N (Dec 12, 2009)

mk said:
			
		

> come again?



??? i dont understand...


----------



## aragon (Dec 12, 2009)

FreeBSD supports most Intel wireless controllers (2100, 2200, 2225, 2915, 3945, 4965, 5100, 5300), but you need to be more specific if you want a reliable answer.


----------



## N4is3N (Dec 13, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> FreeBSD supports most Intel wireless controllers (2100, 2200, 2225, 2915, 3945, 4965, 5100, 5300), but you need to be more specific if you want a reliable answer.



how do I know the serial number of our intel pro wireless? like u said, 2100, 2200, 2225, 2915, 3945, 4965, 5100, 5300...

thx...


----------



## aragon (Dec 13, 2009)

Check the device ID in your OS?  Look at the labeling on the physical card?


----------



## djeeke (Jun 12, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> FreeBSD supports most Intel wireless controllers (2100, 2200, 2225, 2915, 3945, 4965, 5100, 5300), but you need to be more specific if you want a reliable answer.


(I'm pretty new to FreeBSD ... Trying to learn fast  And I want to get rid of the MS-OS on my pc...)

My Toshiba has an Intel 5100 AGN (so sais Vista)

I installed 8.0 RELEASE (dual booting for now) and used CVSUP (RELENG 8_) to upgrade to 8.0 PRERELEASE

The wireless card is not recognised, what can I check ????


----------



## bschmidt (Jun 12, 2010)

Post `# pciconf -lv` output. You are sure you did `# kldload iwn`?


----------



## djeeke (Jun 13, 2010)

bschmidt said:
			
		

> You are sure you did `# kldload iwn`?


Did I say I was a rookie in FBSD? (wanna get rid of MS stuff)
OK, learnt that this driver is in the system but not loaded by default.
kldload permits to add drivers 'on the fly'

Did #kldload if_iwn.ko and card is now recognised :

# pciconf -lv last lines :

```
re0@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0xff661179 chip=0x813610ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Realtek 10/100/1000 PCI-E NIC Family all in one NDIS Driver v5 
.728.0604.2009 06/04/2009 (Rtl8023)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
iwn0@pci0:3:0:0:        class=0x028000 card=0x12018086 chip=0x42328086 rev=0x00  
hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Carte Intel WiFi Link 5100 AGN (Intel WiFi Link 5100)'
    class      = network
FreeBeaSD#
```
# dmesg last lines

```
ugen3.2: <Logitech> at usbus3
ums0: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/21.10, addr 2> on usbus3
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
iwn0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5100> mem 0xd4600000-0xd4601fff irq 17 at device 0.0
 pci3
iwn0: MIMO 1T2R, MoW, address 00:21:6b:3a:83:b0
iwn0: [ITHREAD]
iwn0: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
iwn0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps
iwn0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mb
48Mbps 54Mbps
drm0: <Mobile Intel\M-B\M-. GM45 Express Chipset> on vgapci0
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] AGP at 0xc0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
drm0: [ITHREAD]
FreeBeaSD#
```

Thanks, this is step one !
Next find out how to get it to connect 
I'll browse the documentation a bit more...
Good the card is recognised by the system now !

(still got lots to learn, I'm fine to do this by trial and error but this wireless link is important as it will allow me to read and try stuff directly from the FBSD machine... For now I can only really do some stuff when I get access to this wire and that's not very often hence my bugging you guys here, thanks for the help so far)


----------



## bschmidt (Jun 13, 2010)

That looks better, now start reading this. After that you should have something like

```
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
in your /etc/rc.conf and

```
if_iwn_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf as well a network block in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.


----------



## djeeke (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks bschmidt !!!

Got it running ! 

Way easy once you know how to do it


----------



## xwwu (Aug 18, 2010)

bschmidt said:
			
		

> That looks better, now start reading this. After that you should have something like
> 
> ```
> wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
> ...



Thanks very much. It works! But why not put the module into kernel as default?


----------



## bschmidt (Aug 18, 2010)

xwwu said:
			
		

> Thanks very much. It works! But why not put the module into kernel as default?



You can do that, but I always assume someone is using the GENERIC kernel.


----------

